# Track day insurance



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi I am looking at taking my car on track at Japfest (castle coombe) but I wanted to get some insurance. I have read that it could be over £150 for 1 day - that is ridiculous as its only costing £50 for 45 minutes track time. Anyone know any good cheap track day insurers? I am 23 and my car is an R32 GTR circa 400BHP.

Anthony.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The GTROC is looking into this on a more general basis. However, I doubt it will be in time for Japfest.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

Anthony,

The best insurance for a mixed marque/ability track day at Castle Combe is to park it up and watch the mayhem from the side. 
(Check out the 200plusclub site for their last trackday at CC)

IMHO if this is your first time on the track, (assumption), you'd be better off booking a regular trackday with instruction and proper marshalling.

Vincenzo


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Talk to Peter. He has arranged Track Day Instruction for all our events, and its Free!

PM Peter or myself if you want to know more.

john


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Anthony,

AFAIK, there's no such thing as cheap track day insurance. If you think of it from the insurers point of view, I'm surprised they offer it all. Would you insure a high performance car worth £10k to £20k to go onto a track possibly with a load of nutters to wring it's neck for the day?

The other aspect you should also bear in mind is that most if not all track day insurance, unless you're lucky enough to have cover by way of your normal insurance, won't cover you for any mechanical damage to your car. It will cover you for bodywork damage but not much more and you normally have to specify the level of cover you want which obviously affects the premium. In the event of a really big prang, you could find you've written the car off but you'll only be covered up the level of cover you've specified.

I don't mean to be negative about insurance and I'm sure it's prudent to get some cover as big prangs are very rare and almost always down to over exuberance or the driver's lack of experience. You've got to hope that the marshalling is up to scratch as this imo one the most important issues for a successful track especially at event like Japfest. The best piece of advice I can offer is to take it really easy when you first start, do not try to impress anybody, do not try to race anybody and get some instruction if it's available. If it's not, just build you speed and confidence through the day.

Have fun. 

Peter.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I think I would like a go on a runway to get the hang of the handling first. Anyone know of any runway days coming up in the south of England.

Anthony.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Did anyone get a quote?*

..Since changing my insurer I have just found out that the new company do not cover track days (even at an extra cost!). So I am fooked!

Any quotes, contacts or ideas welcome as I have two track days next week one of them being the GTROC Brands day!

..Ian


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*Speak*

to eggar lawson... They do cover on a day to day basis for trackdays and should be able to help, have used them several times.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Eggar Lawson..*

...increased their premiums massively! , offer no options on the cover these days at all and quoted me £300 per track day!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I'm advised by Eggar Lawson that the best way to keep the price down is to have an "aggrogate policy for the day if each and every car is on cover and have a maximum payout set".

Bit like a group buy really.

So, who all wants cover for the 17th then ?


----------



## haplo (Dec 28, 2002)

*£300!*

Jeez.... Last I used 'em was in march at rockingham, cost me about £95. Mind you, that was on a slightly fruity GTS-T.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Right jokes over!*

..still need help finding someone that insures other than Eggar Lawson.

Previous insurance for individual track days was something like this... R33 £1,500 excess unlimited body work cover (wheels and suspension) only for £80.00. Not covering drive chain at all.

I have always had cover on every track/arir field day I've done but I'm not paying £300 for the insurance with £3,000 excess! Thats more than my day at Brands will cost including petrol!!

I know some that do the track days uninsured but I don't think this is me! so could this be the end of my Track day hobby?

...Ian


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

*Easytrack suggestions*

Easytrack list a few places you can use for trackday insurance.
i'm not affiliated and you've probably tried them all already.
Sent you pM with info too. If its any good post it here. Not sure about advertising.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*insurance*

The cost of insurance for a track day kinda ruins the experience of the track day.. I was quoted 210 for the day at Rockingham with a 1500 excess, needles to say i declined to have any insurance for that day, there seems to be a conspiracy with insurance companies now that track days are becoming more and more popular, the premiums you have to pay have gone up nearly 10x in the last 5 years... Insurance is a total rip off anyway ( unless you need it )


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

*PMJ..True but!*

...I have just got off the phone quoted £214.00 for Brands with £16Ks worth of cover with £1,000 excess. Now thats sounds a great deal if you knew that on that given day you were going to get it all wrong at Paddock and hit the tyre wall and live to tell the tale and get the car rebuilt! But you just don't get that kind of tip off!

If Im forced to pay up, its the last you'll see of me on track. I'm not going to go uncovered I just can't! (What a fool).

..IS


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*True*

If you had a crystal ball, but the insurance thing makes the cost for a track day go from 150 for the initial track cost to £400 just for one day.. that makes an insurance covered track day very expensive for mere mortals.. thats not including that fact that if you wrote the car off ( god firbid ) you would only get a proportion of the cost of a replacment... Tough call if you want to do a trackday but live with usual monitary issues.. mortgage / kids / wife / HP.. is £400 worth it for a day out ...


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

As much as I enjoy it...NO!  

Looks like I will be driving around like complete poof in the beginners group next Thursday, looks like the passenger rides are off to!


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Just checked mine as I might be a late entry for Brands hatch.
Last year with my u.k. BB Valued @ 40k there was no extra charge for track days, excess went up to 5k though.
Have now got an agreed valuation on my Nur of 66k and they want £105 for a track day with 3k excess. Not bad really given the risk.
If I can make it I'll be driving round like a complete poof in the beginners group regardless of insurance


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Forgot to mention, that's with Norwich Union


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

BUGGER!

Get ya butt south it'll be fun! Well will be if I get insurance!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Guys,
If you want to PM me details of the cover you require (total value, excess) with events dates etc. I'll see what I can drum up based on a multiple covers.


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

*Maybe 'cos I drive an old banger .........*

but I live in London and am insured with Groupama via Adrian Flux and I have unlimited track day cover FOC.

T.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

GroupAMA no longer offer trackday cover on new policies.

I'm told


----------



## Talat (Jun 29, 2001)

Terrific - well at least I'm covered until the end of the year - best make the most of it when I get my car back.

T.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

There must be have been some fair old track day write offs over the last year or so because everyone seems to have changed their tune and upped the premiums by 300% !


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Talat,
I'm led to beleive that if you have the cover on an existing policy, you should still have it when you renew.

Just make certain, at renewal time.


Trackday cover was one of the items on my agenda for the GTROC shceme, but we soon found out that almost none of the underwriters provide it anymore. Most likely to do with the number of losses.

All we can do, is try to get the best value possible through group purchase, and as time moves on we should be able to push a better deal as a proven low risk group of drivers.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Rang Privilege insurance again and it is a no no still, even offered them extra dosh and suggested a huge excess!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Ian,

Give Mike Eagles on 0207 9296880 a try, say that ET recommended you to him...

Peter.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

His at lunch at mo, but I will speak to him soon.


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

they don't do track day insurance any more!    what now?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I'm told that they insured an Elise for ET last week but there you go... I've got one more lead but won't have the details until the morning Ian, will let you know. Failing that, there's always the 'ditch outside the circuit' approach should the unthinkable happen. Did I really say that?


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

TUT TUT TUT! 

I'll await for tomorrow but my better self is drawing towards parting with a truck load of cash with Egger Lawson! DOH!

So Is everyone else on this track day bar you Peter going bare back (regarding insurance)?

..Ian.


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

> they don't do track day insurance any more! what now?


Driving like a poof in the beginners session with me


----------



## Ian SuttoN1 (Aug 14, 2001)

Or may be not! May be safer for me to stay where i know best at least I won't have to worry aboutwhat the other cars on track are up to !


----------

